# I'm giving up



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone want all my animals?

Just found Eros dead in his cage. He was less than a year old.

I can't keep doing this. I have lost two in a week....three in a month or so. It actually hurts my heart.

Am lost. Am devastated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh bless ya hun, sending hugs your way. It's hard when you lose some together, but don't give up there will be a reason 

Scamper free little one mummy loves you XXX


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no! Have you not found alaska? so sorry for your losses just remember the joy they give you they outweigh the bad times please dont give up!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Oh no! Have you not found alaska? so sorry for your losses just remember the joy they give you they outweigh the bad times please dont give up!


No not found Alaska and Eros was her baby.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are all your WW in a cage together?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no! *hugs*

Feel so sorry for you - it is awful when you lose them - but as it has been said - the pleasure they give you outweighs the heartbreak of losing them. I know you dont think that now.

xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> are all your WW in a cage together?


No Alaska was on her own. All the boys were together but had to separate Eros cos he was being bullied, then had to separate Hero for same reason. Apollo and Ares are still together. But no both Alaska and Eros were both on their own xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm really sorry for your loss hun, it's not nice when they pass away but at least you knew you gave him a fab life.

Sleep tight little Eros x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

awww im sorry huni


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Deep breath hun, close your eyes and try to remember what wonderful lives they actually had with you, they were loved and cared for and yes they have had shorter lives than we would have wanted but without you being there for them and all your other animals what would their lives have been like. I lost Spike and her two daughters in a really short space of time, now I know that it was down to poor breeding but it didnt make it easier when I was still grieving. (hugs) and dont beat yourself up all the time your babies will be waiting for you at the bridge, mums like you dont come around that often xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Deep breath hun, close your eyes and try to remember what wonderful lives they actually had with you, they were loved and cared for and yes they have had shorter lives than we would have wanted but without you being there for them and all your other animals what would their lives have been like. I lost Spike and her two daughters in a really short space of time, now I know that it was down to poor breeding but it didnt make it easier when I was still grieving. (hugs) and dont beat yourself up all the time your babies will be waiting for you at the bridge, mums like you dont come around that often xx


You're making me cry again. Thanks hun.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh hun im so sorry, its never easy to loose them, the moment you dont care when they die, is the moment you should give up, if it doesnt hurt when they go, you cant have loved them.
the fact it hurts shows how much you love

unfortunately when we have lots they all tend to go around the same sort of time, in september i lost 4 babies in under 3 weeks

the way i look at things, and have looked at them for a very long time, is their passing opens the door for some one who needs you more, there will be a reason for it, and when you feel ready, you will find that special little fur baby who needs your help, who they knew would need your help much more then they need it themselves

chin up hun, huuuge hugs


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwh Niki I'm so sorry *hugs* I'm afraid the heartache is all part and parcel of rescuing lots of little ones  I almost lost one of Lavender's babies down the back of the bath so I know how it feels to lose one and not know if it'll ever come back, I really feel for you and I hope somehow Alaska manages to show up again. If not, you can't blame yourself, nor for Eros' sudden death. There were most likely underlying reasons beyond your control.
Just concentrate on the fluffs you still have with you, and take comfort in knowing you have given them a better life than anyone else could have. xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have such wonderful friends on here. My mum has said that when you have so many (and she doesn't even know about the rats  ) that you can't love them all equally. I have to admit when I had just one...my first...she was themost special thing ever. But I do love them all so much!! I just can't believe I only have four hamsters left.....just hope I find Alaska!! But there is no sign!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't give up hope...and maybe mention it to your neighbours? Wasn't there someone on here who had a hamster emerge from the back of their toilet that wasn't theirs!?  She could have ended up in someone else's house by now, just a thought!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Don't give up hope...and maybe mention it to your neighbours? Wasn't there someone on here who had a hamster emerge from the back of their toilet that wasn't theirs!?  She could have ended up in someone else's house by now, just a thought!


Yeah was srhdufe  Yeah might ask then :thumbup: Though I am reknown for being the animal girl in the street so guessing they would have bought her round or at least told me about it


----------

